# Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes its that time of year again and we Hope all of you can make it out to support us in raising Toys for those less fortunate then us. We will provide live music and raffle off prizes and to those who bring your rides out we are going to be hosting a people's choice award 1st 2nd and 3rd place. MORE INFO TO COME LATER THIS WEEK. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 09:41 AM~11675145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EL RAIDER IS DONATING HIS WHOLE BOOTH FULL OF GOODIES :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 23 2008, 11:35 AM~11675612
> *EL RAIDER IS DONATING HIS WHOLE BOOTH FULL OF GOODIES :cheesy:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 10:41 AM~11675662
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


culero  































:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 23 2008, 11:55 AM~11675814
> *culero
> :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 11:00 AM~11675873
> *:biggrin:
> *


aunque sea una t-chirt o un pinche chicle wey :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

This is going to be a good one I have a feeling :yes:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11675906
> *This is going to be a good one I have a feeling :yes:
> *


your confessing a feeling :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 23 2008, 12:04 PM~11675902
> *aunque sea una t-chirt o un pinche chicle wey :biggrin:
> *



ok ok un chicle masticado :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 23 2008, 12:38 PM~11676201
> *
> *


You going to come through Homie? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

it was a good turn out last year. but im sure this year it will be much better! anyone who can make it out to support please make sure and stop by :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2008, 01:38 PM~11676769
> *You going to come through Homie? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: im not sure yet but ill see whats up


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

We can have a pie eating contest :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

will be there for sure


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11680184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2008, 09:14 AM~11685166
> *:cheesy:
> *


What's up mayne???? You heading out to Woodland on Sunday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE !!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good .....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2008, 09:25 AM~11685251
> *What's up mayne???? You heading out to Woodland on Sunday?
> *


yup yup come thrue we gona be bbqn it :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 24 2008, 08:35 PM~11691708
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11693316
> *yup yup come thrue we gona be bbqn it :cheesy:
> *


On saturday or sunday? they said no pits on sunday ....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Come on folks lets collect more then we did last year...!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i see you regal.... whats good bro? you going to woodland????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2008, 11:08 AM~11706699
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 26 2008, 11:10 AM~11706713
> *i see you regal.... whats good bro? you going to woodland????
> *


:nono:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2008, 11:35 AM~11706905
> *:nono:
> *


Why not?????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 26 2008, 12:59 PM~11707721
> *Why not?????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Sep 27 2008, 01:49 PM~11715091
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 26 2008, 12:59 PM~11707721
> *Why not?????
> *


x2


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 27 2008, 09:50 PM~11717786
> *TTMFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So what's the word? Can i start printing the fliers?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HEY LOCS, ITS GONNA BE SORTA FAR FOR ME, YOU THINK YOU CAN COME N SOOP ME UP SO I CAN BE THERE???




:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 1 2008, 08:41 AM~11748596
> *HEY LOCS,  ITS GONNA BE SORTA FAR FOR ME, YOU THINK YOU CAN COME N SOOP ME UP SO I CAN BE THERE???
> :biggrin:
> *


Sure bro .... we'll get you as soon as we get Gus and his boys ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

come pick me up 2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:uh: :uh: FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just found out that I am in a Wedding the day of your Toy Drive!!!!!!!I thought it was the weekend after!!! Sorry fellas, I wont be there this year either. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 10:27 AM~11759491
> *:uh:  :uh: FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just found out that I am in a Wedding the day of your Toy Drive!!!!!!!I thought it was the weekend after!!! Sorry fellas, I wont be there this year either.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:nosad: SHANE YOU NEVER MAKE IT OUT TO ANY OF OUR FUNCTIONS......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 10:27 AM~11759491
> *:uh:  :uh: FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just found out that I am in a Wedding the day of your Toy Drive!!!!!!!I thought it was the weekend after!!! Sorry fellas, I wont be there this year either.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2008, 10:34 AM~11759540
> *:nosad: SHANE YOU NEVER MAKE IT OUT TO ANY OF OUR FUNCTIONS......
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Bro you have no idea how bad I feel!!!! If she werent like a sister to me, Id be there in heart beat!!!! She called last night and we were talking and she said she had sent the invitaions out, and I asked to verify the date, as soon as she said the 13th, my stomach hurt!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2008, 09:12 AM~11748824
> *Sure bro .... we'll get you as soon as we get Gus and his boys ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



awww fuck i cant make it, 






















































i got this blvd kings toy drive i gota go to :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 2 2008, 11:28 AM~11760033
> *awww fuck i cant make it,
> i got this blvd kings toy drive i gota go to :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 2 2008, 10:28 AM~11760033
> *awww fuck i cant make it,
> i got this blvd kings toy drive i gota go to :biggrin:
> *


skip theres and come to ours! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 2 2008, 11:55 AM~11760285
> *skip theres and come to ours! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





ima have to flip a coin for this one :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 2 2008, 11:55 AM~11760285
> *skip theres and come to ours! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


But we are having a raffle AND santa Clause, So if you "Niggs" have been a good boy you might get a present :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I didnt make it last year but I will for sure this year


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 8 2008, 10:07 AM~11811654
> *I didnt make it last year but I will for sure this year
> *


Right on bro .... see you out there ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T







































































































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11830685
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2008, 01:09 PM~11832126
> *:wave:
> *


What's good ?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HI.................................... :angry: ...................................LOCS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 10 2008, 01:12 PM~11832148
> *What's good ?
> *


Hit you up soon


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 65chevyridah, CHE1
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 10:44 AM~11858246
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Oct 14 2008, 05:17 PM~11862241
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 03:00 PM~11860802
> *:wave:
> *


Where is the new flier so i can print some out?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Locs let me know if we can meet on saturday ????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11869728
> *Locs let me know if we can meet on saturday ????
> *


Ask who ever is coming what time is good for them .... is meeting at my pad sound cool?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11880943
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2008, 10:17 AM~11880961
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 16 2008, 09:19 PM~11888558
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 16 2008, 09:19 PM~11888558
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro???? How was Vegas?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11674918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be there :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 AM~11893234
> *:biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be there :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Can always count on you Big Homie !!! 





* Nice avitar picture !!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT For the kids ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 AM~11893234
> *:biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be there :biggrin:
> *


Right on bro ....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11896343
> *:wave:
> *


Later i am out of here for the day ....


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 01:41 PM~11895131
> *TTT For the kids ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hey Locs Sundays are bad for me to meet --- it might have to be on a weekday lets keep in touch


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 23 2008, 12:55 PM~11953022
> *hey Locs Sundays are bad for me to meet --- it might have to be on a weekday lets keep in touch
> *


Let me know when so i can plan for it ... if i have to miss school then i can let them know ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: IZ THERE GOING TO BE ANY MORE OF THAT TASTY...FRIED CHICKEN :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2008, 01:10 PM~11894816
> *:wave: Can always count on you Big Homie !!!
> * Nice avitar picture !!!
> *


 :biggrin: always regal....i wasn't able to make it to the picnic, so i'll be there for the kids. oh yeah....the pic is pretty cool huh. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 23 2008, 01:55 PM~11953723
> *:biggrin: IZ THERE GOING TO BE ANY MORE OF THAT TASTY...FRIED CHICKEN :biggrin:
> *


Can't this time bro .... but maybe next year we will find a new spot where we can cook some of that chicken .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11953763
> *Can't this time bro .... but maybe next year we will find a new spot where we can cook some of that chicken ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: it's all good, maybe we can have a bbq at the toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 23 2008, 01:56 PM~11953741
> *:biggrin: always regal....i wasn't able to make it to the picnic, so i'll be there for the kids. oh yeah....the pic is pretty cool huh. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Oct 25 2008, 10:44 PM~11974112
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 23 2008, 01:42 PM~11953592
> *Let me know when so i can plan for it ... if i have to miss school then i can let them know ....
> *


i will call you by Thursday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 28 2008, 12:14 AM~11992130
> *i will call you by Thursday
> *


Sounds good bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Toys will be donated to ......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

see you Gatos there.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT ......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Toys from last year .... 












Santa and his helper .... 






















Some of the cars ..... 
























































This year we want to make it even bigger .....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: IMMA TRY TO GET 98.1 KISS F.M. TO COME OUT AND REPRESENT FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND HAVE THEM GIVE AWAY PRIZES FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 7 2008, 03:17 PM~12092535
> *:biggrin: IMMA TRY TO GET 98.1 KISS F.M. TO COME OUT AND REPRESENT FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND HAVE THEM GIVE AWAY PRIZES FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro .... let me know what you find out so we can add them to the flier ....


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Nov 7 2008, 06:40 PM~12094059
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


New Flyer comming soon with new sponsors and WE HAVE ADDED A NIGHTCLUB IN CONJUNCTION WITH OUR TOY DRIVE SO EVERYONE CAN COME OUT AND PARTY WITH THE BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB AND BAY AREA BOSSES !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2008, 07:36 PM~12094587
> *New Flyer comming soon with new sponsors and WE HAVE ADDED A NIGHTCLUB IN CONJUNCTION WITH OUR TOY DRIVE SO EVERYONE CAN COME OUT AND PARTY WITH THE BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB AND BAY AREA BOSSES !!! :thumbsup:
> *


t.t.t :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12124417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*ATTENTION LAYITLOWERS......*
*BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES ALONG WITH PICAZZO ENT. :biggrin: 
HAS DECIDED TO EXTEND THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE AND MAKE IT A TWO DAY EVENT!!!!!*

*ON THURSDAY NIGHT (DECEMBER 11,2008) 
we will be having a small Venue at a club in Daly City with live preformances by Mashi Macho and Jose Santana (10$ION) ... We will be giving out prizes and Food will be provided at No Cost !!!! And Get this The Cover charge is An unwrapped toy or 10dollars at the Door...... 

Then of course on SATURDAY (DECEMBER 13,2008)
We will be hosting the toy drive in South San Francisco right off the freeway on El Camino Real.         :cool*:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 AM~12145057
> *ATTENTION LAYITLOWERS......
> BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES ALONG WITH PICAZZO ENT.  :biggrin:
> HAS DECIDED TO EXTEND THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE AND MAKE IT A TWO DAY EVENT!!!!!
> ...


WHAT CLUB LMK :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 13 2008, 12:08 PM~12146196
> *WHAT CLUB LMK :0  :cheesy:
> *


I hope you can make it Niggs Really I do !!!

Its called the Wedge in Daly City !!!


Prizes, Food (free) Music, Live artist, Low Lows and alllot of Dranks :0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 13 2008, 01:22 PM~12146886
> *UCE WILL BE THERE
> *


:thumbsup: Hell yea *Uce* in da House !!!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 AM~12145057
> *ATTENTION LAYITLOWERS......
> BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES ALONG WITH PICAZZO ENT.  :biggrin:
> HAS DECIDED TO EXTEND THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE AND MAKE IT A TWO DAY EVENT!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*TO
THE 
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP!*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 12:26 PM~12146371
> *I hope you can make it Niggs Really I do !!!
> 
> Its called the Wedge in Daly City !!!
> ...


sounds like my type of party, where is it at exactly?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 14 2008, 04:28 PM~12159035
> *sounds like my type of party, where is it at exactly?
> *


Behind Seton Medical Center and Serramonte Center....


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who's ready to party ?

December 11th at the Wedge its going down everyone come out to Daly City and Party !!!


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12205040
> *we will be there
> *


thats whats up carnal


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Nov 19 2008, 06:38 PM~12204885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right on ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12205040
> *we will be there
> *


see you out there ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 AM~12145057
> *ATTENTION LAYITLOWERS......
> BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES ALONG WITH PICAZZO ENT.  :biggrin:
> HAS DECIDED TO EXTEND THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE AND MAKE IT A TWO DAY EVENT!!!!!
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*ATTENTION LAYITLOWERS......*
*BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES ALONG WITH PICAZZO ENT. :biggrin: 
HAS DECIDED TO EXTEND THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE AND MAKE IT A TWO DAY EVENT!!!!!*

*ON THURSDAY NIGHT (DECEMBER 11,2008) 
we will be having a small Venue at a club in Daly City with live preformances by Mashi Macho and Jose Santana (10$ION) ... We will be giving out prizes and Food will be provided at No Cost !!!! And Get this The Cover charge is An unwrapped toy or 10dollars at the Door...... 

Then of course on SATURDAY (DECEMBER 13,2008)
We will be hosting the toy drive in South San Francisco right off the freeway on El Camino Real.         :cool*:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THIS SHOULD BE A VERY GOOD EVENT BRING THE KIDS - OF COURSE UNLESS THIS GUY SHOWS UP THEN 
RUNNNN !!!!!!!





































J/K LETS HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 22 2008, 11:50 AM~12229727
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:10 AM~12242604
> *:biggrin:
> *


If you can't make it bro are your members still going to roll through?????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2008, 09:25 PM~12248904
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 24 2008, 10:01 PM~12249498
> *:wave:
> *


You going to hit the club on thursday the 11th right?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11674918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)

almost time....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathizle_@Nov 25 2008, 02:21 PM~12255406
> *almost time....
> *


a couple more weeks .... 

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

GOTTA CALL YOU LOCS --MAYBE TODAY BY 4PM


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2008, 02:24 PM~12255440
> *GOTTA CALL YOU LOCS --MAYBE TODAY BY 4PM
> *


Sounds good .... if we meet tomorrow it might have to be early .... have to work tomorrow night .... maybe if everyone is around we can meet friday if that works for everyone ....


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 26 2008, 02:08 PM~12265962
> *TO THE TOP!
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 25 2008, 12:22 AM~12250966
> *You going to hit the club on thursday the 11th right?
> *


 :dunno: dont know yet , but definitly we'll be at da toy drive


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 27 2008, 03:47 PM~12276819
> *:dunno:  dont know yet , but definitly we'll be at da toy drive
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 1 2008, 01:53 PM~12303141
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: Hope you and your family had a good Thanksgiving homie !!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 1 2008, 02:24 PM~12303368
> *:wave: Hope you and your family had a good Thanksgiving homie !!
> *


Yeah bro everything was good .... how was your thanksgiving?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 1 2008, 02:42 PM~12303492
> *Yeah bro everything was good .... how was your thanksgiving?
> *


Pretty Good stayed with the Family and had a good time, not often the entire family gets together you know. Hows the Baddest Monte in the Bay


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Damm this one is jus around da corner......I member last years like if it were yesterday.......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

10 more days hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone going from the sacramento area?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12330012
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


are you coming down petey?


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT .....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TO 
THE
MUTHAFUKING
TOP


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Dec 4 2008, 01:34 PM~12335572
> *TO
> THE
> MUTHAFUKING
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MMAAAANNNNNNN


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT
:0 :0 :0 :0 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

a week away .... 

Roll call .... who's going to make it out .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2008, 10:21 AM~12344238
> *a week away ....
> 
> Roll call .... who's going to make it out .....
> *


:dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

a week away .... 

Roll call .... who's going to make it out .....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:nicoderm: can't wait


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sat
Dec 13

Mostly Cloudy

58°
45°


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 09:29 PM~12350041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......yall should bring it out to da toy drive and show it along wit da bikes we have......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*LETS MAKE THIS YEAR'S EVENT BIGGER THEN LAST YEARS !!!*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=374104&st=300


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I will be there.......Already have three gifts to donate..
If it rains we still on?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WE CRUISIN AGAIN :biggrin: 



My Webpage
My Webpage


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 4 2008, 12:26 AM~12331641
> *are you coming down petey?
> *



Im going to try. Whats the weather look like over there?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 7 2008, 07:15 PM~12362617
> *Im going to try. Whats the weather look like over there?
> *


Sat
Dec 13

Mostly Cloudy

58°
45°


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 7 2008, 08:12 PM~12363363
> *Sat
> Dec 13
> 
> ...


So just clouds, no rain?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

rain is possible very late or early Sunday Morning


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

come down we miss you


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2008, 04:15 PM~12347257
> *Sat
> Dec 13
> 
> ...



You Said 58 :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*TO 
THE
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP!*


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 7 2008, 07:36 AM~12358968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 7 2008, 02:03 PM~12360419
> *I will be there.......Already have three gifts to donate..
> If it rains we still on?
> *


:yes: RAIN OR SHINE... IF IT RAINS THE ARTIST WILL BE SINGING IN THE RAIN!!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12365871
> *come down we miss you
> *


Im going to try real hard! Replacing fly wheel right now so hopefully no rain!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Dec 8 2008, 03:09 PM~12370184
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

We'll be in the HOUSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 8 2008, 08:55 PM~12373907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thursday too I hope


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

GETTING CLOSER :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We got everything we need ..... 


Food - 
Games - Check
Raffles - 
Tables - Might need two more 
Music - 
Christmas tree - 



I will bring my truck so we can put the toys in there while the Marines are helping take the toys ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 9 2008, 11:02 AM~12378937
> *We got everything we need .....
> FRIED CHICKEN :biggrin:*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

They got the projector fixed at the club so we can watch cali swangin ' :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*** Music provided by D.J. Siq Rick ***

***Food provided by Taco Truck***

Many Many Prizes such as Pleather Jackets, Cd's, gift cards, 49rs Game tickets, and much much more !!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 AM~12379102
> *They got the projector fixed at the club so we can watch cali swangin ' :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2008, 11:30 AM~12379210
> **** Music provided by D.J. Siq Rick ***
> 
> ***Food provided by Taco Truck***
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 9 2008, 03:32 PM~12381292
> *:biggrin: i want them...NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I will be picking up 2 tix for the Niners against the redskins on Dec 28th


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 9 2008, 11:02 AM~12378937
> *We got everything we need .....
> Food -
> Games - Check
> ...


Food i will use some of our club fun to buy some chips and soda and maybe some donuts in the morning


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12382177
> *I will be picking up 2 tix for the Niners against the redskins on Dec 28th
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

We cruisin da pier after?  :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Last Years pic ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

The rain shouldn't come until after 5pm


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know 408 will be in the house!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2008, 03:47 PM~12381429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a man-wich :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 AM~12390072
> *You know 408 will be in the house!!
> *


Thats what the F im talkin bout pimp :biggrin: 

hey curt enjoy all saturday because sunday you gonna be hurtin after my empire smashes on the little tunas and dolphins of yours


NNNNNNIIIINNNNEEEERRRRSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 12:44 PM~12390072
> *You know 408 will be in the house!!
> *


Right on bro .... see you out there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 PM~12390724
> *Thats what the F im talkin bout pimp :biggrin:
> 
> hey curt enjoy all saturday because sunday you gonna be hurtin after my empire smashes on the little tunas and dolphins of yours
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 PM~12390724
> *Thats what the F im talkin bout pimp :biggrin:
> 
> hey curt enjoy all saturday because sunday you gonna be hurtin after my empire smashes on the little tunas and dolphins of yours
> ...


Wait to see how your boy rolls up on Sat!!!!   
Just cause you won 2 in a row you guys got your jollies off :biggrin: 
We smashin on Sunday bro! And we know this mainnnnnnnnnnnn.......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 03:44 PM~12391789
> *Wait to see how your boy rolls up on Sat!!!!
> Just cause you won 2 in a row you guys got your jollies off :biggrin:
> We smashin on Sunday bro! And we know this mainnnnnnnnnnnn.......
> *


You rollin up like this bro ???? 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 03:44 PM~12391789
> *Wait to see how your boy rolls up on Sat!!!!
> Just cause you won 2 in a row you guys got your jollies off :biggrin:
> We smashin on Sunday bro! And we know this mainnnnnnnnnnnn.......
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 10 2008, 04:16 PM~12392104
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :wave: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 04:42 PM~12392341
> *:wave:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12382177
> *I will be picking up 2 tix for the Niners against the redskins on Dec 28th
> *


I thought the "empire" org was giving those out for free @ the stick? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: sjallday...ssshhh....did someone say NNNNNIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 10 2008, 05:11 PM~12392619
> *:biggrin: sjallday...ssshhh....did someone say NNNNNIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


You all come see me here on Monday after we smash K! :biggrin: 
No ducking a brotha!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 05:12 PM~12392629
> *You all come see me here on Monday after we smash K! :biggrin:
> No ducking a brotha!
> *


 :biggrin: OH FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 05:01 PM~12392531
> *I thought the "empire" org was giving those out for free @ the stick? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why was this sign in front of your house?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 10 2008, 05:19 PM~12392705
> *Why was this sign in front of your house?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FUCKER!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 03:55 PM~12392488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 10 2008, 05:26 PM~12392782
> *
> *


Finally some support!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 10 2008, 05:19 PM~12392705
> *Why was this sign in front of your house?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Hella funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12392802
> *Finally some support!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  *GO DOLPHINS* :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

>


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/quote] esta cabron... u have no room what so ever EVER to laugh at any other NFL franchise for the rest of ur vida!!!!!! ~


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

>


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/quote] na but real talk....... that shit was funny as fuck! ur a dickface locs lol


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin: East-Bay-Aztecas We'll be in the "HOUSE"


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 10 2008, 06:17 PM~12393244
> * GO DOLPHINS  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Go back to the sea ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 11 2008, 05:21 AM~12398275
> *:biggrin: East-Bay-Aztecas We'll be  in the "HOUSE"
> *


See you out there bro .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 esta cabron... u have no room what so ever EVER to laugh at any other NFL franchise for the rest of ur vida!!!!!! ~
[/quote]





:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

What’s up with the weather for this Saturday?? Looks like rain…. :dunno: :ugh: :banghead:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 01:46 PM~12401539
> *What’s up with the weather for this Saturday?? Looks like rain…. :dunno:  :ugh:  :banghead:
> *


i thought dolphins liked the water :dunno: 






:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 11 2008, 01:50 PM~12401577
> *i thought dolphins liked the water :dunno:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


I love it :biggrin: 
My Vert dont like it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 01:55 PM~12401623
> *I love it :biggrin:
> My Vert dont like it
> *


i feel your pain


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12401638
> *i feel your pain
> *


  And the fucker is stuck down! Old schools…. You fix one thing and something else goes bad. :banghead:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 01:46 PM~12401539
> *What’s up with the weather for this Saturday?? Looks like rain…. :dunno:  :ugh:  :banghead:
> *


Looks like there might be some rain .... not sure what time exactly though .... but fuck it we are doing it rain or shine ....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2008, 09:17 AM~12399726
> *Yeah Go back to the sea .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :| :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2008, 02:07 PM~12401751
> *Looks like there might be some rain .... not sure what time exactly though .... but fuck it we are doing it rain or shine ....
> *


 :0 
Might have to come in the daily bro....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 03:22 PM~12402523
> *:0
> Might have to come in the daily bro....
> *


All good bro ... as long as you make it out there ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2008, 03:28 PM~12402581
> *All good bro ... as long as you make it out there ....
> *


Thats 4 sho.... i told u we got u


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 02:01 PM~12401677
> *  And the fucker is stuck down!  Old schools…. You fix one thing and something else goes bad.  :banghead:
> *


 
see ya there homie :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 11 2008, 01:01 PM~12401677
> *  And the fucker is stuck down!  Old schools…. You fix one thing and something else goes bad.  :banghead:
> *


got to luv it homie..!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2008, 02:07 PM~12401751
> *Looks like there might be some rain .... not sure what time exactly though .... but fuck it we are doing it rain or shine ....
> *




30% chance of rain in da evening on sat!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 8 2008, 04:39 PM~12371089
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Great Time yesterday at the pre party thanks for everyone who came out to support the BAY AREA BOSSES and BLVD. KINGS......... now lets make it happend tomorrow, see ya there! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

1 more day homies :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Dec 12 2008, 07:14 AM~12409822
> *Great Time yesterday at the pre party thanks for everyone who came out to support the BAY AREA BOSSES and BLVD. KINGS......... now lets make it happend tomorrow, see ya there! :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great time yesterday ..... thanks again to everyone who could make it out .... see everyone tomorrow .....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 12 2008, 09:25 AM~12410624
> *:yes:
> *


I KNOW YOU GOT PICTURES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 AM~12411800
> *I KNOW YOU GOT PICTURES!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes: and so does Ron should post em up after tommorrow


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Had a good time, good job guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 12 2008, 02:36 PM~12413499
> *Had a good time, good job guys! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for making it out bro ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Loc's

fuck it! im bringing the drop out rain or shine!!!

BECAUSE I'M A RYDER!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12413814
> *Loc's
> 
> fuck it! im bringing the drop out rain or shine!!!
> ...



Hell yeah ... now that's what i'm talking about ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost time .... everyone ready?????? 


hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2008, 04:17 PM~12414493
> *Almost time .... everyone ready??????
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2008, 04:17 PM~12414493
> *Almost time .... everyone ready??????
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12413814
> *Loc's
> 
> fuck it! im bringing the drop out rain or shine!!!
> ...


i thought you said BACAUSE IM A RAIDER :0 





















































































:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 12 2008, 05:04 PM~12414970
> *i thought you said  BACAUSE IM A RAIDER :0
> :biggrin:
> *














:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 











:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12413814
> *Loc's
> 
> fuck it! im bringing the drop out rain or shine!!!
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2008, 04:17 PM~12414493
> *Almost time .... everyone ready??????
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 12 2008, 05:04 PM~12414970
> *i thought you said  BACAUSE IM A RAIDER :0
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Still going down everyone, come out and give back to the community !!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M ON MY WAY !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful day in frisco! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck with the toy drive


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry we had to leave so quick, have to get ready for our xmas party! good turn out guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*ERCC SAN JO-DONATING TOYS- AT THE BOULEVARD KINGS CC/ BAY AREA BOSES CC TOY DRIVE IN SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO*_


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

had a good time out there, but it sucked that the dj speaker fell and put a ding in my fender :angry: . its a good thing that my car aint painted yet and i have to replace that fender anyways


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great turn out you guys... Thanks for having us I cant wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2008, 04:49 PM~12422295
> *ERCC SAN JO-DONATING TOYS- AT THE BOULEVARD KINGS CC/ BAY AREA BOSES CC TOY DRIVE IN SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

heres some of my pics from the freezing day. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

It was fucking cold but yes a good turn out


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

mas pics. for those they couldnt make it. :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 13 2008, 07:51 PM~12423815
> *It was fucking cold but yes a good turn out
> *


yes it was....... the plan was i was going to take pics but it was way to cold i didnt even want to take my hands out of my pokets lol.... but it was a damn good turn out and you guys got tons of toys for the kids great job guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2008, 07:36 PM~12423371
> *heres some of my pics from the freezing day. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man If I knew whatcha looked like I would have said whats up... didn't know you where there.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2008, 06:36 PM~12423371
> *heres some of my pics from the freezing day. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Great pics Josh :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 13 2008, 09:36 PM~12424451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Man I'm still warming up :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:14 PM~12424293
> *Great pics Josh  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...sorry I couldnt stay and bullshit long with you and cadillacheaven, we had to keep it moving...the kids were cold and were looking forward to doing something else....lol
Your car is looking very nice !!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, CHE1

your car was lookin hard too homie...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

good turn out guys.......right on for havin us


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 13 2008, 09:39 PM~12424475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out homie ...had good time little cold but it was nothing...... :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 13 2008, 10:11 PM~12424735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

seeya next year!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 13 2008, 08:24 PM~12423986
> *yes it was....... the plan was i was going to take pics but it was way to cold i didnt even want to take my hands out of my pokets lol.... but it was a damn good turn out and you guys got tons of toys for the kids great job guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: thats why i dont cross the bridge too much... its freezing on your side!! but it was a good event :biggrin: 

thanks for taking pics josh :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 14 2008, 12:09 AM~12425296
> *:yes: thats why i dont cross the bridge too much... its freezing on your side!! but it was a good event :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for taking pics josh :thumbsup:
> *


huh


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2008, 10:33 PM~12424883
> *thanks homie...sorry I couldnt stay and bullshit long with you and cadillacheaven, we had to keep it moving...the kids were cold and were looking forward to doing something else....lol
> Your car is looking very nice !!!
> *


thanks bro.... shit trust me i know how that is i have 4 kids im sure we will catch up at another event soon


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:

*I want to thank everyone who made it out to thursday's event and yesterday's toy drive. if it wasnt for you guys it would have not been possible, sorry I didn't have much time to talk to too many people, but I had allot of things on my plate. :thumbsup: Next year will be bigger and better !!!*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 14 2008, 12:30 AM~12425137
> *seeya next year!
> *


Eh you woulda have 8-9 more beers you woulda been fine homie! Sorry I missed it I'll catch you on the flip brah! B-EZ :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

this show was hella koo... but fuck it was hella hot out there...

















































































































hahahahahahaaaa :biggrin: 
wheres all the missing pictures :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

we need flikas


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

ALL PICS TAKEN BY FRANK FROM NITE LIFE C.C.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres some videos of the hop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HZzodEwd_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEIHCEyP7VE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:15 PM~12427775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:14 PM~12427766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:17 PM~12427780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:17 PM~12427780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ASS PICS YO!!! IT WAS HELLA KOO RIDING DEEP WIT CHALL WE OUTA DO IT AGAIN  :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:14 PM~12427766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i wish i would of known other people went cruising cause me and my homie went cruising after


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Dec 14 2008, 02:11 PM~12427748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 D O L P H I N S ~


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angry: 
 

where are the pics pICAZZO?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 14 2008, 07:32 PM~12430270
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


He couldn't beat me posting up the pics cause I got busy the minute I got home until the time I went to bed. My wife was with me for about an hour but she was hella tired. As I was uploading to photo bucket I kept thinking about what Jose from Excandalow told me at the show,"Layitlow is the my space for older men"
LOL....... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: this is true


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK BAY AREA BOSSES FOR THERE HARD WORK IN PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER WITH US AS WELL AS EDWARD FOR COLLABORATING WITH JOSE SANTANA AND OUR HOMIE FROM VACAVILLE MOSHI


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just finally got my body temperature back to 89 degrees :biggrin: 
That was some cold ass weather…. But we enjoyed it! You guys (BAY AREA BOSS/BLVD. KINGS) pulled off a great toy drive for the kids! Thanks for having us  
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to thank all the clubs and solo riders who made it out to our event ..... I know it was cold but it was worth it since it was for the kids ..... I will post a count of how much we got once i get it from Toys for Tots ..... Once again thank you to everyone who came out with out you guys this event wouldn't of been a success 






























Stay tuned for next years toy drive ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81+Dec 14 2008, 06:42 PM~12429242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is true, I have to upload all the pics to my computer, and since the images are larger then the regular point and shoot cameras it takes longer to process, then I do minor editing to make sure they are not too dark or too bright...  



> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 14 2008, 09:03 PM~12430644
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK BAY AREA BOSSES FOR THERE HARD WORK IN PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER WITH US AS WELL AS EDWARD FOR COLLABORATING WITH JOSE SANTANA AND OUR HOMIE FROM VACAVILLE MOSHI
> *


Thanks Tito it is my pleasure putting shit together.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Some more pixs :biggrin: 


*More pixs









On the way home…… Dame I need a new top!! :angry: 

















(MARINO) :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My kids where impressed with the hop......they were like :0 a girl


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12430387
> *He couldn't beat me posting up the pics cause I got busy the minute I got home until the time I went to bed. My wife was with me for about an hour but she was hella tired. As I was uploading to photo bucket I kept thinking about what Jose from Excandalow told me at the show,"Layitlow is the my space for older men"
> LOL....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know it is what it is...homie ... tu sabes puro EXCANDALOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 09:51 AM~11759691
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: Bro you have no idea how bad I feel!!!! If she werent like a sister to me, Id be there in heart beat!!!! She called last night and we were talking and she said she had sent the invitaions out, and I asked to verify the date, as soon as she said the 13th, my stomach hurt!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Probably hurt from that bad sandwich you ate.........

Muahahahahha

:biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 15 2008, 12:44 PM~12435752
> *you know it is what it is...homie ... tu sabes puro EXCANDALOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Que pinche escandalon!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 15 2008, 09:44 AM~12434261
> *I want to thank all the clubs and solo riders who made it out to our event ..... I know it was cold but it was worth it since it was for the kids ..... I will post a count of how much we got once i get it from Toys for Tots ..... Once again thank you to everyone who came out with out you guys this event wouldn't of been a success
> Stay tuned for next years toy drive  .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X10000000
big thanks from the BAY AREA BOSSES for all the support


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 14 2008, 08:03 PM~12430644
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK BAY AREA BOSSES FOR THERE HARD WORK IN PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER WITH US AS WELL AS EDWARD FOR COLLABORATING WITH JOSE SANTANA AND OUR HOMIE FROM VACAVILLE MOSHI
> *


any time pimpin you know we got yall back big props to you and all BLVD.KINGS members for makin the toy drive successful.... we makin it happen next year


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Dec 15 2008, 03:24 PM~12436586
> *any time pimpin you know we got yall back big props to you and all BLVD.KINGS members for makin the toy drive successful.... we makin it happen next year
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 15 2008, 01:44 PM~12435752
> *you know it is what it is...homie ... tu sabes puro EXCANDALOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Que Escandolososs. :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*THANKS GUYS FOR A GREAT EVENT SORRY FOR GETTING THERE LATE HOPE YOU LIKE THE PICS ....*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*MORE PICS ON THE WAY .....*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

nice flicks...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 07:06 PM~12438907
> * nice flicks...
> *




X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 15 2008, 09:56 PM~12441081
> *X2
> *



x3


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

CONGRADS TO EVERYONE LOOKED LIKE A GREAT TURNOUT.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12441479
> *x3
> *


Yup keep them pics comin....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 03:40 PM~12437291
> *Que Escandolososs.  :biggrin:
> *


TE DIGO myspace for old men....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 15 2008, 06:58 PM~12438804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics .... don't trip off being late ... see you at the next event .... 






Thanks again ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 15 2008, 07:05 PM~12438896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 16 2008, 03:45 PM~12447641
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM~12438882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 63 is clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 16 2008, 03:56 PM~12447753
> *this 63 is clean
> *


:wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

More Pics!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 16 2008, 04:59 PM~12448400
> *More Pics!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2008, 02:53 PM~12456988
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 11:44 AM~12475759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight ... 


Are you done with all the pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 19 2008, 11:46 AM~12475772
> *Tight ...
> Are you done with all the pics????  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Between painting the house, editing pics, working and stuff i found a little time to post these up.... I'll see how far I can get :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Mashi Macho and Me :biggrin: 










Juan and Mashi Macho....




























MASHI MACHO EVEN HAD THE CLUB OWNER GIGGIN' :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

where are the pics from the toy drive regal king????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:26 PM~12476054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:30 PM~12476082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

My Young Homies from Sacramento....* SUPAFICIALZ*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:10 PM~12475960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looks good Eddie.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 19 2008, 02:32 PM~12477192
> *:thumbsup:  Looks good Eddie.. :biggrin:
> *


Took me a while, but I found it


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anymore pics


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:01 PM~12475892
> *BAY AREA BOSSES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uuuyiii you guys look scary like this :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: .... I'm cool :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:01 PM~12475892
> *BAY AREA BOSSES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: 

I wouldent wanna drink there.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics Regal King? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2008, 12:28 PM~12476068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN I HAVE TO LOSE WEIGHT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 26 2008, 01:34 AM~12529267
> * DAMN I HAVE TO LOSE WEIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 26 2008, 09:46 AM~12530102
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 26 2008, 06:45 PM~12532776
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Like the avitar Homie !! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Any more flicks?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2008, 08:12 AM~12536001
> *Like the avitar Homie !! :thumbsup:
> *



Thank You Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 22 2008, 12:51 AM~12496379
> *:0 uuuyiii you guys look scary  like this  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: .... I'm cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah almost as scary as that guy that pulled up that night in a clean ass red 58 impala but had to leave right away....... ya se lo chingaban con la chancla y la escoba :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2009, 01:26 PM~12633704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2009, 12:26 PM~12633704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 9 2009, 02:22 AM~12650835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro ....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2009, 01:14 PM~12633589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pic


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*I'm glad you guys like the pics it was a pleasure and an honor being there to help you guys out can till the next one ....
*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

